# Everything Smee!



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

I thought I might jump on the wagon and create a thread for my little buddy as well! I have posted some pictures of him before when I was trying to identify his color, (I believe the consensus was a chocolate snowflake, although he has greyed out quite a bit I think!) but I suppose he never got a proper introduction.

So here's some pictures of him on his first day setting foot in our yard. He was very enthusiastic about the grass and fresh air! <3

[attachment=2:1bzxaoi8]3.jpg[/attachment:1bzxaoi8]

[attachment=1:1bzxaoi8]2.jpg[/attachment:1bzxaoi8]

[attachment=0:1bzxaoi8]5.jpg[/attachment:1bzxaoi8]

His absolute favorite things are snuggling, tp tubes, and of course the mealies! There is not much he dislikes, outside of being woken up before the sun goes down, and maybe the ever curious nose of the family lab, Raider. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Smee is a handsome hedgie  He looks so content in all his pictures you can tell how much fun he was having.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Smee is so cute and those pics have filled me with glee


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You're a poet at heart Larry!
And Smee is beautiful! I love the individualized thread idea. I love the pictures!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Smee is adorable and so is his name! I love the pictures; thanks for sharing them!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Smee!! Love the name, too cute.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

He looks so majestic, posing with his face nobly pointing into the wind  You have a very handsome hedgie.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a handsome boy. I love the dark ears and mask. <3


----------



## illsley (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! His kingly pose in the first picture is my favorite :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Smee is a very handsome boy!


----------

